# Stella Milano Sings Rancheras And Milongas On Her Latest Album



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

An article about how Argentine tango singer, Stella Milano includes not only Tango classics on her latest CD but also Rancheras and Milongas. Milangas being one of several varieties of tango. 

Stella Milano for many years now has been singing tango classics and bringing something new to her kind of music which is the feminine point of view. It being her who makes the case that women are not solely responsible for the sorrows of men or at least not as is the case in most of the tango standards. Stella Milano believing that women also have their “issues” regarding love, romance and the sadness that sometimes accompanies the two which she feels should be expressed in song by females; who like herself can speak out for her gender.

Stella Milano however breaks away from her norm in her latest CD “Tangos Milongas Y Rancheras De Mi Pais” as she introduces other forms of music from her native Argentina which come in the form of rancheras and tangos milangas. These two being very typical of Argentina and more of the sort of music Stella wishes to expose to the world from her native land. 

Rancheras from Argentina being similar to those from Mexico in their colorful melodies that depict the folklore of rural life while capturing the simple joy of those who live in the country and along the Andes. It being in these songs so traditional of Argentina that Stella Milano exhibits her stupendous voice, so capable of capturing the true soul of the country she so elegantly represents. “De Contramano” is among the songs Stella Milano has proudly chosen to present to world from this genre of music known as “rancheras Argentinas” which takes much from Latin waltzes. They being merry and delicate as opposed to their Mexican counterparts which at times speak more of the hardships of life. 

Tangos milongas such as “Milonga Sentimental” and “Fiesta Y Milonga” are also included in Stella Milano’s latest CD which are in a way similar to standard tangos yet have a more modern upbeat dance rhythm to make for a very lively party, specially for those who like to engage in the sort of music that makes the body move to the South American beat. In conclusion I would like to add that Stella Milano’s latest is bound to satisfy any who long for the colorful sounds of the South American continent and the warmth of her soft music.


----------

